# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Sa lloj 'chat-istësh' njohim?

## AuGuSt_

U bera kaq kohe ne chat dhe kam hasur ne personalitete te ndryshem.

Nese eshte e mundur mund ti klasifikojme ne kategori te ndryshme?

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Une para shume videsh hyja 
tani nuk hy po gjithmone chati ka patur shumicen e njerezve bloz
edhe nuk e kuptoj pse jane kaq te trashe edhe flasin keq 
dihet qe me kete menyre qe flasin duke fshehyr mbrapa aninimit te tyre
kurre skan per te mare pergjigje nga nje vajze......

----------


## Slimshaddy

Clonista , Flodista , d0sista , mallista , ballista , *SPIHUNE* 

Kaq kom per thon keni marr fund si Irc.Albasoul.Com  . Ski ca chatistash me njof vetem *Garden e Vjeter* qe sduhet te na harroni kurre  :shkelje syri:

----------


## DarKSouL

Ne boten virtuale asnjehere nuk e di se car lloj chatisti eshte tjetri. Kshuqe ka shum lloje...  :perqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> *Clonista , Flodista , d0sista , mallista , ballista ,* *SPIHUNE* 
> 
> Kaq kom per thon keni marr fund si Irc.Albasoul.Com  . Ski ca chatistash me njof vetem *Garden e Vjeter* qe sduhet te na harroni kurre


Fashista,komunista,nazista.
lol

----------


## maratonomak

une jam nje chatist i sjellshem dhe argetues , dhe kam chatuar me vajza te cilat kane te njejten sjellje dhe respekt .

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

*Chatistat e Albasoulit,vetem garda e vjeter esht e hajrit.

Kto te socmit servila kalamaj mashtrus etj etj..

Ka pas lezet chati nje her e nje koh.*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*hehe... na ka pushtu fryma e re qe sdin ca o chati.. vetem presione budallalliqe.... ka lezet garda e vjeter !*

----------


## Robbery

U na marsh te keqen...

----------


## Vinjol

per  here te  pare  deni boy  po  flet  dicka te  hajrit   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Robbery

Dyshoj se eshte komplot....:S

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> Dyshoj se eshte komplot....:S


Mos shko o trrim  :pa dhembe:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Ku chati ? Cfare esht chati ?  :rrotullo syte: 
 :pa dhembe:

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

> *hehe... na ka pushtu fryma e re qe sdin ca o chati.. vetem presione budallalliqe.... ka lezet garda e vjeter !*


e ke myt  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Robbery

> *Chatistat e Albasoulit,vetem garda e vjeter esht e hajrit.
> 
> Kto te socmit servila kalamaj mashtrus etj etj..
> 
> Ka pas lezet chati nje her e nje koh.*


Ju komunistat e vjeter po e merni ne qaf brezin e ri..s'e lini te eci perpara..:P

----------


## thirsty

sme pelqen chati 
si ke forumistat ashtu jane edhe chatistat......lol



> Ku chati ? Cfare esht chati ?


me friksove, me bere merak

mu duk sikur kishe prer kembem  :i ngrysur:

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> Ju komunistat e vjeter po e merni ne qaf brezin e ri..s'e lini te eci perpara..:P


*Ujku vjeter po ujk i vjeter mbetet 

Pastaj peshku i madh gjithmon e ha te voglin :P*

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> sme pelqen chati 
> si ke forumistat ashtu jane edhe chatistat......lol


Tipat që kam inat , "Bëj si them un, mos bëj si bëj unë", Blahhhhhh na e shpifët kur boni si kopetenta. Chatist Forumist , varet si sillesh, rrespektohesh gjithmonë edhe  në virtualitet.

----------


## thirsty

> Tipat që kam inat , "Bëj si them un, mos bëj si bëj unë", Blahhhhhh na e shpifët kur boni si kopetenta. Chatist Forumist , varet si sillesh, rrespektohesh gjithmonë edhe  në virtualitet.


nuk thash qe nuk me pelqejne chatistat
Thash nuk me pelqen chati

----------


## Robbery

Zot sa muhabete te nderlikuara...:S

----------

